# 13Zoll Notebook Preis spielt keine rolle nur das beste - schnell



## CyberAnt (26. Juni 2009)

Suche Schnellstmögich das beste 13" Notebook - preis spielt keine rolle - kann ruhig 3000 oder mehr kosten.
Hatte bis jetzt an Lenovo ThinkPad X301 gedacht oder Dell Adamo
Bräuchte vor- und nachteile oder vl.andere / bessere Vorschläge??


----------



## Dal604 (26. Juni 2009)

3000€ für ein 13" geht gar nicht, außer du kaufst dir einen mit diamanten drauf

LG
schnellster dual core, graka eher langsam

Sony Vaio
top graka, etwas langsamerer dual core 

zusätzlich würde ich an deiner stelle die platte rausnehmen und noch ne ssd reinschnallen


----------



## casemodder (26. Juni 2009)

schau mal hier:
Notebook Shop - Notebooks & Laptops bei notebooksbilliger.de

Da kannst du bei der Auswahl filtern...

Sony VAIO VGN-Z31ZN/X 13.1

kostet 4000€...


----------



## CyberAnt (26. Juni 2009)

Achso - 1 was hab ich noch vergessen - es soll nciht zum zocken sein sondern zum arbeiten - sofern graka spielt keine rolle - die die am wenigsten Strom braucht ist am besten...und ne SSD und LED backlight sollte es auch schon haben und eine möglichst lange akkulaufzeit + gute verarbeitung + am besten noch leicht - die anderen beiden lagen schon an die 3000 - ist aber auch wie gesagt kein thema...
Deine beiden vorschläge haben wahrscheinlich zu kurze akkulaufzeit...und rumbasteln will ich auch nicht dran (soll für die firma sein)
Achso UMTS integriert - also ohen zum ranstöpseln ist auch ncoh ein muss



casemodder schrieb:


> Sony VAIO VGN-Z31ZN/X 13.1
> 
> kostet 4000€...


 
Sieht eigentlich auch gut aus - bloß würde ich mal vermuten die graka - die ich ja nciht brauch zieht den akku unnütz schnell leer und der prozessor scheint auch nicht so recht sparsam zu sein - finde aber auch nirgendwo nen test mit akkulaufzeit getestet...
Mir scheint das Lenovo ThinkPad X301 noch am besten zu sein oder?


----------



## casemodder (26. Juni 2009)

Sony VAIO VGN-Z31WN/B

das läuft bis zu 5 Stunden...
an welche Akkulaufzeit hast du gedacht?

Samsung NC10-anyNet N270

das geht bis zu 8 Stunden!


----------



## CyberAnt (26. Juni 2009)

casemodder schrieb:


> Sony VAIO VGN-Z31WN/B
> 
> das läuft bis zu 5 Stunden...
> an welche Akkulaufzeit hast du gedacht?


 
So an die 5h hätt ich mir schon gewünscht - wo kommt der wert her? test? herstellerangaben sind ja da immer so eine sache...
Außerdem scheint mir das Sony VAIO VGN-Z31WN/B keine SSD zu haben - ko kriterium...
Sony VAIO VGN-Z31ZN/X 13.1 hätte ja eigentlich auch alles aber find wie gesagt da auch keinen test zur akkulaufzeit und glaube von der graka und proz her halt nicht an allzulange...
Wenns schön leicht wär wärs auch nochn vorteil...


----------



## casemodder (26. Juni 2009)

Kurz gesagt geht es dir um die Mobilität...
Das kann ich in diesem Fall nur empfehlen:
Notebookcheck: Test Apple MacBook Pro 15" v5 2008 (Unibody, 9600M GT + 9400M)


----------



## CyberAnt (26. Juni 2009)

casemodder schrieb:


> Samsung NC10-anyNet N270
> 
> das geht bis zu 8 Stunden!


 
hmm 10" sind aber glaube ich doch ein bißchen zu klein und 4gig ram wären eigentlich auch schon nicht schlecht udn so richtig schnell ist wahrscheinlich soon atom auch nicht... aber wenns nicht zu klein wär gar nciht so schlecht...


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juni 2009)

*@casemodder*

Bitte ab sofort den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Button verwenden, wenn du Beiträgen noch etwas hinzufügen willst oder niemand mehr auf den letzten Beitrag geantwortet hat.


----------



## casemodder (26. Juni 2009)

CyberAnt schrieb:


> hmm 10" sind aber glaube ich doch ein bißchen zu klein und 4gig ram wären eigentlich auch schon nicht schlecht udn so richtig schnell ist wahrscheinlich soon atom auch nicht... aber wenns nicht zu klein wär gar nciht so schlecht...



Was sagst du zu dem Apple?


----------



## CyberAnt (26. Juni 2009)

casemodder schrieb:


> Was sagst du zu dem Apple?


 
Mag MAC OS nicht so gerne...ich schwanke noch bissl zwischen dem *Sony Vaio VGN-Z21ZN/X* (soll laut chip test trotz so schnellen prozessor und graka sehr lange akkulaufzeit haben - platz1 auf denen ihrer bestenliste) und dem *Lenovo ThinkPad X301 (NRFLEGE)* aktuell...


----------



## feivel (26. Juni 2009)

kauf dir das thinkpad


----------



## STSLeon (26. Juni 2009)

Das Thinkpad! das sind absolute Arbeitstiere


----------



## feivel (26. Juni 2009)

qualitativ einfach eine höhere liga als sony


----------



## CyberAnt (26. Juni 2009)

dieses "qualitative" traue ich auch eher lenovo zu...aber der rest spricht ja eher für den sony hmmhmm ich las es mir nochmal übers wochenende durch den kopf gehen...
danke für eure Hilfe erstmal


----------



## Kadauz (26. Juni 2009)

Lenovo Thinkpad x301


----------

